# Impression et automator - format papier par défaut



## Dondic (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
j'aurai besoin d'imprimer en masse des images au format carte de visite, un peu long à expliquer pourquoi, mais en gros il faudrait que dès que je télécharge une image via safari ou autre, ça lance automatiquement l'impression au bon format.

J'ai préparé une action de dossier avec automator, dès qu'une image arrive dans le dossier téléchargement il l'ouvre dans aperçu et lance l'impression, mais impossible de lui faire dire de garder le format carte de visite...

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merciiii ^^


----------



## Dondic (21 Mars 2014)

Non personne ?
Je trouve pas grand chose sur internet non plus.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Je n'utilise jamais Automator et imprime peu (euphémisme pour _jamais_ vu que je n'ai pas d'imprimante...) 

Tu as défini les paramètres que tu souhaitent comme valeurs par défaut de l'imprimante ?


----------



## luc1en (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

pour compléter la suggestion de bompi, j'imagine d'installer une nouvelle imprimante dédiée à cette seule fonction.

Utilise ton modèle par défaut en lui donnant un nom spécifique, son format Standard sera redéfini à la taille de la carte de visite.

Dans ton action, tu choisis cette imprimante et ça devrait rouler.

Par contre, pourquoi l'ouvrir d'abord sous Aperçu ? L'impression directe ne fait pas l'affaire ?


----------

